# Who's Grown Sargamatha's Yumboldt or Purple Pinecone???



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys...  So im looking for any info anyone can share on either....  

Sargamathas: Yumboldt  or  Purple Pinecone??

TIA


----------



## nvthis (Jan 9, 2010)

:rofl: Purple pinecone....

Sorry, nothing on you JAAM, but some of the strain names these days.... 

Ima rename my purple kush. I'm gonna call it purple peckerwrecker and sell the clones for twice as much...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 9, 2010)

NV   You prob could call it whatever you wanted... And sell it for double if you market it right...  

But to be honest the purple pinecone is one of Sagarmathas cheapest beans...?   

Do you think its similar to PK??  

I had some PK last summer and it was def some of the best bud i ever toked...


----------



## nvthis (Jan 9, 2010)

JAAM, man, really wish I could help you out but I know nothing about it. I think I have something around here from them, but have have yet to it out... If I even ever get around to it, ya know? Are you looking at these due to their price range? 'Cause if so, I might suggest you check out cannacopia @ seed boutique. They got some crazy deep chunk crosses I know will be killer and go purp for like $30 or so a pack. You might also hit Seedbay. I have had great luck with this place. You can get auctions for cheap, or they have BIN (like MOD's gear) for $30 a pack. Got lots of MOD gear around here and WILL be getting around to that!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 9, 2010)

NV  No i wasnt really looking at it bc of the price...  just something that aught my eye and i figured i just ask if anyone grew it out...  

Ive got Sag's MT goin now...  They are alil over 2 weeks above but seem to be going strong...  Time will tell...  

Ive never been on cannacopia but have been to seedbay many times...

thanks for your input...


----------



## greengoddess (Jan 9, 2010)

*im growin some sagamartha seeds called starryder.  its an autoflower now in 10 th week.  very bushy, with lots of bud sites, just takin so long.  first time with sagamartha seeds, dont want to hijack the thread, just wondering if anybody knows about quality and yield of this strain...thanks in advance...gg. *


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 9, 2010)

GG  I decided against Sag's autos b ive read of peoples not automatically flowering...  Sorry I cant help...


----------

